# Problems with a DSR704 after upgrading to a 500gb HD



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello,


Okay I just upgraded my DSR704 to a 500gb WD green drive. I ran through the guide and disabled the Intellipark after some help from robomeister. And after that the system would boot up fine and it seemed to be working fine. But now I have 2 issues.

1. I can no longer record/watch 2 programs at the same time......weird.

2. The image is garbled/pixelated when there is a lot of action on screen is this from a slow HD or??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

1. Repeat the Tivo's Satellite Setup. At the appropriate step, specify that both tuners are connected to your dish.

2. This could be "normal" MPEG compression artifacts. Or perhaps one of your TV's "video enhancement modes". For example, many LCD HDTVs now provide "120Hz motion compensation" (some even 240Hz) that can actually make SD video, like your Tivo's, look worse.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help, the only issue is the other drive I had in it before I didn't get the pixelation at all.. it was an 80gb WD drive. I'll check to see if I can do anything with my TV but its only a 60Hz version so it doesn't have the extreme refresh.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I think I've solved that issue by reinstalling the image file. And I fixed the dual tuner thanks for that. But now I can't network to my DVR from my computer. PTVNET uses DHCP for a standard which is fine but it doesn't seem to be giving it an IP. Is there anyway to connect my drive to my PC and then telneting to it directly so I can login and change the static? Or any other options? And yes I know the network works as when I had my other drive in this unit it works fine.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can connect the drive to a PC and modify the startup scripts, but can't "telnet" to it that way. You may want to view the kernel boot log.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

stevel,


How would I go about connecting to it? Would I need to boot into Linux or the like? I'm sorry for the newb questions I'm just trying to figure this beast out as best I can.

Thank You,


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you're using the PTVNET disk, they have a support forum for that. You can also try asking in the Underground section here. DTiVo networking is not "plug and play", and when there are issues you need to understand how to deal with it. And yes, that means booting Linux.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your help Steve. Yeah I am planning to use a linux boot cd...just need to know more as I can't for the life of me figure out why this install doesn't show up on my network when this unit with the other HD showed up fine......grrrr


----------

